# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  3. Informationstag Prostatakrebs in Bielefeld - So ist es mir ergangen!

## WolfhardD

Die Bielefelder PSA Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs informiert am Sonntag, 30 September, über eigene Erfahrungen mit der Männerkrankheit Nr. 1, dem Prostatakrebs, von den Problemen bei der Therapiewahl und von den Nebenwirkungen. Angesprochen sind Männer mit Prostatabeschwerden oder mit Prostatakrebs und deren Angehörige.

Auf dem 3. Informationstag Prostatakrebs in Bielefeld geht es um die Erfahrungen, die das Leben der Betroffenen und ihrer Angehörigen einschneidend verändert haben: Von Prostatakrebs betroffene Männer und Angehörige berichten, wie es ihnen ergangen ist nach Operation, Bestrahlung, Hormonbehandlung, Chemotherapie, schildern Probleme mit den Nebenwirkungen und stellen sich anschließend den Fragen der Besucher. Beginn der kostenlosen Informationsveranstaltung um 14.00 Uhr im Gemeindehaus der Neustädter Marienkirche, Papenmarkt 10 in 33602 Bielefeld.

Die Veranstaltung ist vom Grundsatz her die Fortsetzung des Patientengespräches mit dem Urologen, der zu Beginn der Erkrankung seinem Patienten möglicherweise Hoffnung macht mit Sie haben Chancen geheilt zu werden, es gibt da eine Therapie.. Jetzt, nach der Therapie, outen sich diese Patienten und berichten: So war es bei mir wirklich, so ist es mir ergangen! In mehreren Interviews, moderiert von Dr. Peter Stuckhard, Neue Westfälische in Bielefeld, berichten mehrere Männer und eine Frau aus ihrer persönlichen Sichtweise über den Prostatakrebs, über die eigenen Erfahrungen mit der Vorsorge, der Diagnose, dem Verlauf der Therapie und von den Folgen nebst Begleiterscheinungen. Sie sprechen über ihre Hoffnung geheilt zu werden und über den Sturz in ein großes schwarzes Loch, in das sie fielen, als der Krebs wiederkam und sie berichten auch von den psychischen Belastungen und den tiefen krankheitsbezogenen Einschnitte in das Familienleben.

In Deutschland erkranken jährlich über 50.000 Männer an Prostatakrebs. In Europa stirbt etwa alle sieben Minuten ein Mann an Prostatakrebs. Das muß nicht sein, meint Wolfhard D. Frost, Sprecher der Bielefelder Selbsthilfegruppe: Gut informierte Patienten leben länger, denn sie gehen zur Vorsorge, hinterfragen Diagnosen, Therapien und suchen nach Alternativen. Leider gebe es aber keine neutralen Informationsangebote, denn Operateur, Radiologe und Onkologe beraten aus ihrer Sicht. Frost: Die zentrale Antwort auf die Frage, was ist für mich richtig, können auch die Selbsthilfegruppen nicht geben. Aber indem wir Betroffenen offen von unseren eigenen Erfahrungen berichten, darüber sprechen 'So ist es mir ergangen' wird daraus eine Hilfe für Neubetroffene auf der Suche nach den Spezialisten und Tipps, wie und wo man(n) sich über Therapien, Risiken und Nebenwirkungen gut informieren kann. 

Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------

